# Steel Barque



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Steel barque Caithness-Shire, 1894 - 1911.
Scratchbuilt. Hull length 7 1/2 inches on waterline. Metal masts & yards, Wire rigging (including ratlines)
Bob


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Superb work as always Bob. Can I ask what you make your sails from? Regards Derek


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks,
The sails are just airmail paper and the seams are printed on in light grey (to make them less prominent) on the computer printer. Then they are moulded round an ostrich egg whilst wet to give the wind-filled shape.
Click on "Miniature Merchant Ships," below to see more.
Bob


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

great stuff


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Bob As always another masterpiece, thanks for showing us, and thanks to the painter.


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Shipbuilder said:


> Thanks,
> The sails are just airmail paper and the seams are printed on in light grey (to make them less prominent) on the computer printer. Then they are moulded round an ostrich egg whilst wet to give the wind-filled shape.
> Click on "Miniature Merchant Ships," below to see more.
> Bob


Many thanks for the tips Bob, your ingenuity never ceases to amaze. Regards Derek


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day shipbuilder.sm.30th jan,2014.18:31.re:steel barque.great model.a credit to you.thank you for sharing regards ben27


----------

